# My first walking stick



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

This is my first attempt at making a walking stick and I am really pleased with the finished stick. Made from Birch, etching around the length of the stick with criss cross etching on the handle. Hope you like the picture.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nicely done woodsman!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nicely done. I haven't tried a tight bend like that on my sticks.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice job, well done.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice job!!


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice! Top knot work!


----------

